# Bristol Radical History Week has started!



## Kevicious (Oct 26, 2008)

talks, walks, films, gigs - have a look at the programme and I'm sure you'll find summat that interests you. Emphasis is on enjoyment and participation, not wanking off famous academics.

http://www.brh.org.uk/heads2008/index.html


be good to see you there...


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 26, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> Emphasis is on enjoyment and participation, not wanking off famous academics.





Hum, that's always my favourite part of studying history, can we still do that if we bring our own along?


----------



## Kevicious (Oct 26, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> Hum, that's always my favourite part of studying history, can we still do that if we bring our own along?




Only if you're quiet. The noise of academics being wanked off during history talks is even more annoying than mobile phones.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 26, 2008)

You were in my dream last night Kev. Although it was nothing to do with radical history.


----------



## Kevicious (Oct 26, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> You were in my dream last night Kev. Although it was nothing to do with radical history.



that's weird, earlier this week I dreamt that Sunspots was Edwyn Collins and I had never realised


----------



## brix (Oct 26, 2008)

My sister lives in Bristol and I just called to let her know about this http://www.brh.org.uk/heads2008/fire.html because I knew it'd be right up her street.

She's really excited


----------



## Kevicious (Oct 26, 2008)

brix said:


> My sister lives in Bristol and I just called to let her know about this http://www.brh.org.uk/heads2008/fire.html because I knew it'd be right up her street.
> 
> She's really excited



great, tell her to come and say hello


----------



## brix (Oct 26, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> great, tell her to come and say hello



To Kevicious?


----------



## Kevicious (Oct 26, 2008)

brix said:


> To Kevicious?



yeah, she'll soon find me if she asks for the quiffy Dorset tosser called Kev


----------



## brix (Oct 26, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> yeah, she'll soon find me if she asks for the quiffy Dorset tosser called Kev



Right, I shall tell her to say hi to the "quiffy Dorset tosser called Kev"


----------



## JTG (Oct 26, 2008)

The Who's Afeared/Surfin Turnips gig is on the night I'm in Birmingham


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 26, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> Only if you're quiet. The noise of academics being wanked off during history talks is even more annoying than mobile phones.



Cheers, and no probs, they tend to enjoy being gagged and the like whilst it's going on anyway...


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 28, 2008)

Tonight:
Date: Thuesday 28th October 2008 
Venue: The Old Fire Station, The Bridewell, Entrance On Silver Street.
Time: 7:30pm 
Price: Donation


http://www.brh.org.uk/heads2008/political.html



> Avengers & Madmen - Propagandists Of The Deed & The Dawn Of Modern Terrorism
> 
> Speaker: Matt Carr
> 
> The author of the controversial (and banned) history of terrorism, The Infernal Machine, looks at the anarchist assassins of the late 19th century. Carr considers how such attacks were perceived by their protagonists and spectators, and how the heroic template that they developed has been reproduced in various other contexts.





> ‘Peter The Painter’ - The Full Story At Last!
> 
> Speaker: Phil Ruff
> 
> The ‘Houndsditch Murders’ of 16 December 1910, when five policemen were shot and three of them killed by Latvian anarchists, are still regarded today as the single worst police murder in British history. The men responsible entered into East London folklore when they took on Winston Churchill and the British Army in ‘The Siege of Sidney Street’.  But no one ever accounted for the mysterious leader of the gang: ‘Peter the Painter’.


----------



## brix (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> great, tell her to come and say hello




I'm crap and forgot to tell her to come and say hello  

But just wanted to say that she did go to the St Werburghs bonfire night, with 6 of her friends, and they said it was an absolutely fantastic night.


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 6, 2008)

brix said:


> I'm crap and forgot to tell her to come and say hello
> 
> But just wanted to say that she did go to the St Werburghs bonfire night, with 6 of her friends, and they said it was an absolutely fantastic night.



Glad to hear it, it really was a good one. She might have been one of the lost groups that I had to redirect due to our poor direction-giving...


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 8, 2008)

And what is wrong with wanking off academics - I gave an academic a hand job 2 weeks back and it was ok.


----------

